# [boot] système de fichier en lecture seule (résolu)

## Elderme

Bonjour,

J'ai mis à jour ma gentoo hier, et depuis lors de la séquence de boot, j'ai plusieurs erreurs "read-only filesystem". Je me retrouve avec un système en console uniquement, et inutilisable.

Je n'ai en revanche pas de problèmes pour monter ma partition gentoo depuis une autre distribution et faire un chroot dessus.

En regardant mes fichiers de log de gentoo,  j'ai constaté que je n'ai rien de plus récent que hier soir, ce qui a la réflexion parait assez logique si le système de fichier était readonly lors du boot de gentoo :/ Peu pratique pour savoir exactement ce qu'il s'est passé.

J'ai cherché si des gens auraient rencontré des problèmes semblables, et j'ai vu que cela peut être dû à un problème matériel ou une corruption du système de fichiers. J'ai donc fait un fsck sur la partition, et un smartctrl sur le disque ; les 2 me disent que tout est ok. J'aurais donc plutôt tendance à penser que ce n'est pas un problème matériel, mais plutôt une boulette lors de la mise à jour d'hier.

Je ne sais pas trop dans quelle direction chercher pour comprendre le problème et le résoudre. Auriez-vous des pistes ? Merci d'avance.

A tout hasard, voici mon fstab (mais il n'a pas changé depuis que j'ai installé le système, et fonctionnait très bien avant) :

```
/dev/sda2               /               ext4            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda1               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/sda8               /home           ext4            defaults        0 1

/dev/sda6               /opt           ext4            defaults        0 1

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0
```

Last edited by Elderme on Sun Feb 05, 2012 5:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guilc

Quels sont les paquets mis à jour ?

Tu aurais mis à jour le noyaux ? Une coquille dans la conf du noyau au niveau de la conf du support du FS ou du chipset (là ça serait plutôt un kernel panic) donc ?

----------

## Elderme

Les paquets mis à jour la dernière fois : pciutils, libpaper, conky, udev, gentoo-sources, logrotate, polkit, pambase, openrc, slim, cups, gdk-pixbuf, ati-drivers.

J'ai effectivement mis à jour le noyau, mais après avoir constaté le problème. En fait, comme ça faisait un moment que je ne l'avais pas recompilé, je me suis demandé s'il n'y avait pas une incompatibilité quelque part avec un noyau obsolète. Avec le nouveau noyau, j'ai exactement les mêmes messages d'erreur (enfin, difficile de dire que c'est exactement pareil vu que j'ai pas de fichier de log : je vois juste les lignes qui s'affichent pendant la séquence de boot...).

Je viens quand même de vérifier que j'ai bien mis les bons supports des FS pour le nouveau noyau, ça m'a l'air ok.

----------

## guilc

 *Elderme wrote:*   

> Les paquets mis à jour la dernière fois : pciutils, libpaper, conky, udev, gentoo-sources, logrotate, polkit, pambase, openrc, slim, cups, gdk-pixbuf, ati-drivers.

 

Tu n'as bien sûr pas oublié de finaliser les etc-update suite à la mise à jour de ces 2 paquets spécialement ?

----------

## Elderme

Merci ! C'était presque ça.

Je n'avais pas vérifié que tout était bon pour le passage à openrc. J'ai dû rajouter root, procfs, mtab, swap, et fsck  au runlevel boot, en suivant ce tuto :

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/openrc-migration.xml

Tout remarche bien maintenant.

----------

## guilc

Ah oui effectivement, si tu as fait le passage de baselayout 1 à baselayout 2. Ça doit faire un sacré bout de temps que tu n'avais pas mis à jour, ça fait une paye qu'il est en stable  :Wink: 

----------

